# Sick at 21 weeks pregnant - may have taken two pregnacare tablets in one day?



## Magic Castle (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday I had a bout of forgetfulness and I am not sure if I took two pregnacare tablets in the same day.  I have now been violently sick twice today - could this be related to a possible double dose or could it be morning sickness returning?  Do I need to contact a doctor or anything yet?

Thanks for your help.


Magic Castle


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the pregnacare tablets wouldn't have had an effect on you, it may just be that you've got a bug. Keep drinking and see how you are tomorrow,

hope you feel better soon,


Emilycaitlin xx


----------

